# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  8052 boites de 400g par an pour les chats SDF

## gali1301

Bonjour à tous 

cest un. Appel aux dons un peu particuliers que je lance 

nous avons besoin de votre aide pour continuer à nourrir 80 chats des rues 

voilà des années que nous nous occupons des chats des rues et malgré les trappages stérilisations ils sont encore nombreux à être dans les rues 

nous nourrisons tous les soirs à plusieurs endroits environ 80 chats 

ca nous prend plus de 2h 

Nous utilisons 22 boites par jour et tous les jours 

ça donne 8 052 BOITES ET ÇA JUSTE POUR LES CHATS DES RUES 

NOUS N Y ARRIVONS PLUS 

nous avons fait des collectes et dans l ensemble nous arrivons à nous en sortir avec les croquettes ( en moyenne 4 kg par jour toujours pour ceux dehors ) mais pour les boites cest très difficile 

NOUS APPELONS À VOTRE GÉNÉROSITÉ
8052 boites de 400g ça doit bien se trouver 

je ferais un décompte des boites reçues si des personnes peuvent nous aider à les nourrir ...

N IMPORTE QUELLE MARQUE N IMPORTE QUEL CONDITIONNEMENT L ESSENTIEL CEST QUE LES SDF PUISSENT CONTINUER À MANGER 

MERCI À TOUS

LES DONS SONT À ENVOYER À L ASSOCIATION DANS LE 93
ET POURRONT FAIRE L OBJET D UN REÇU FISCAL

----------


## gali1301

personne pour ne serait-ce qu'une boite ??

----------


## ULTRA67

ou doit on faire parvenir les boites ?

----------


## gali1301

Merci à vous ULTRA67

au siege de l asso

au 55 av Louis Blanc 
93600 Aulnay Sous Bois

----------


## ULTRA67

Commande de 48 boites animonda carny faite sur zooplus

----------


## gali1301

Un énorme merci <3

----------


## ondine457

Bonsoir,
Bravo pour ce que vous faites. Je vous ai fait livré au siège de l'association 54 boites de 400 g FELIX pour les minous par le biais de zooplus.

----------


## gali1301

bonsoir Ondine 

merci beaucoup

----------


## Brigit

Commande Zooplus faite ce soir. 30 boites vont arriver semaine prochaine. Merci pour ce que vous faites.

----------


## gali1301

Merci beaucoup Brigit

----------


## gali1301

Bonsoir à tous 

nous avons reçus 48 boites animonda et 54 boites felix
soit 102 boites 

Soit assez de boites pour un peu moins de 5 jours 

un ÉNORME MERCI. a ULTRA67 et à ONDINE457 


RESTE PLUS SUE 7950 BOITES 

MERCI <3

----------


## gali1301

Reçu 30 boites aujourd’hui 

MERCI MERCI  
 Ce qui fait un total de 132 boites au total soit assez de boites pour 6 jours  :Smile: 

RESTE PLUS QUE 7920 boites

----------


## Gin1178

Bonsoir Aurélie, je viens de passer commande de pâtée Smilla pour vos loulous chez Bitiba (24 x 800 gr.)

----------


## gali1301

Merci c’est super gentil

----------


## gali1301

Gin1178 nous avons reçus vos boites un enorme merci 

du coup ça fait 48 boites de recues

Ça fait un total de 180 boites 


il reste donc 7872 boites

----------


## gali1301

Gin1178 nous avons reçus vos boites un enorme merci 

du coup ça fait 48 boites de recues

Ça fait un total de 180 boites 


il reste donc 7872 boites

----------


## gali1301

Reçu aujourd’hui un don équivalent de 188 boites un énorme merci 
et un don de 30 boites

merci beaucoup à tous 

ça fait un total de 398 Boites 

RESTE 7654 BOITES

----------


## aurore27

J'ai envoyé un colis à l'association le 23 janvier en demandant un reçu fiscal à l'association, elle n'a pas paru être au courant de cet appel aux dons ?????

----------


## gali1301

Il me semblait vous avoir envoyé un message vous remerciant de l envoi que nous avons bien reçus 

si ce n’est pas le cas je suis désolée 

après n ayant pas de nom sur les paquets des personnes qui les envoie je fais des suppositions sur qui les a envoyé par rapport aux infos que j ai eu en amont alors il est possible que je ne me sois trompée et j en suis navrée 

par contre concernant les reçus fiscaux je vous ai répondu que nous en délivrons avec le ticket ou la facture 

du coup il nous faut ce document pour le faire 

les reçus fiscaux sont délivrés en début d année suivant le don puisqu ils concernent les impôts de l année en cours declarable l année suivante soit en 2021  ::  

et je ne sais pas qui N a pas paru être au courant puisque je vous ai dis que nous ferons le recu fiscal avec le justificatif par mp

----------


## gali1301

Ah ça y est en effet je suis désolée concernant l arrivee des patee samedi

je vous ai remercié sur le poste mais ne vous ai pas cité je suis navrée 

par contre concernant le reçu comme je vous l ai dit par mp aucun souci

je peux vous envoyez le mail si vous voulez pour envoyer une photo ou le scanne comme ça vous arrange

----------


## aurore27

> Il me semblait vous avoir envoyé un message vous remerciant de l envoi que nous avons bien reçus 
> 
> si ce n’est pas le cas je suis désolée 
> 
> après n ayant pas de nom sur les paquets des personnes qui les envoie je fais des suppositions sur qui les a envoyé par rapport aux infos que j ai eu en amont alors il est possible que je ne me sois trompée et j en suis navrée 
> 
> par contre concernant les reçus fiscaux je vous ai répondu que nous en délivrons avec le ticket ou la facture 
> 
> du coup il nous faut ce document pour le faire 
> ...


J'ai envoyé la copie du ticket de caisse en ayant entouré les achats faits à l'attention de l'association dans un papier ou une carte pour pouvoir être identifié par votre association concernant mon pseudo, j'ai collé une étiquette au dos de l'enveloppe avec mon nom, prénom et adresse. J'ai suivi toutes vos consignes et je n'ai pas de retour. Je ne comprends pas ni le fait que l'association ne soit pas au courant de cette opération entreprise pour ses chats et minettes.....

----------


## gali1301

Sincèrement je comprends pas le problème quand est ce que j ai dit que je n étais pas au courant ? 

Je fais l appel aux dons et je vous ai dit qu un reçu fiscal sera délivré comme je l ai expliqué plus haut ... je suis donc au courant de cet appel au don 

il est normal que vous n ayez pas encore le reçu puisque cest un don 2020 ce sera donc pour les impôts déclarés en 2021 
Je vous assure que vous aurez votre reçu avant vos impôts 2021

----------


## aurore27

> Sincèrement je comprends pas le problème quand est ce que j ai dit que je n étais pas au courant ? 
> 
> Je fais l appel aux dons et je vous ai dit qu un reçu fiscal sera délivré comme je l ai expliqué plus haut ... je suis donc au courant de cet appel au don 
> 
> il est normal que vous n ayez pas encore le reçu puisque c’est un don 2020 ce sera donc pour les impôts déclarés en 2021 
> Je vous assure que vous aurez votre reçu avant vos impôts 2021


Je n'ai pas dit que "tu " n'est pas au courant mais que "l'association Challange" ne l'est pas car je l'ai contacté sur fb et c'est elle qui m'a répondu, ne pas être au courant de cette action. Je ne mets aucunement en doute le fait que tu m'enverras le reçu pour les impôts.

----------


## gali1301

Dans la mesure où je suis la présidente de l asso il me semble que l essentiel soit que je sois au courant  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

En effet !

Tu t'énerves pour rien Aurore tu ne recevras le reçu qu'au moment de faire ta déclaration

----------


## gali1301

Reçu 120 boites

et 54 boites 


Ça fait un total de 572 boites 

soit pour 26 jours 

IL RESTE DONC 7480 BOITES 

MERCI <3

----------


## gali1301

Bonjour à tous 
ça fait un moment que nous n avons pas reçus de boites 


les loulous mangent tous les jours ça part très vite 


merci à tous pour votre générosité

----------


## doriant

Mp envoyé  :Smile:

----------

